# Screening Scan done NT measured 1.6mm???



## hkbarts

Hi

Just wanting to see if anyone knows anything about these scans awaiting blood results but the NT result was 1.6mm and CRL 69.1 and I was 13 week and 1 day at the time

Any info is helpful

thanks


----------



## NickyNack

sorry, no help as I declined the bloods.....but Bumping your thread to get some answers :hugs:

(CRL is crown-rump length)


----------



## clairebubba4

Hi,
My CRL was exactly the same as yours on the day that i had my NT done and the nuchal measurement was 2.4mm.
I spent days sending myself crazy by googling the result and freaking myself right out!! In the end i had my combined results through and they were less than 1 in 10,000 chance. I was so relieved!!! (BTW i'm 33 as well which gives higher risk)
Your measurement sounds completely average so please don't worry. Good luck! x


----------



## Sunshine12

1.6mm is normal. Anything under 2mm is considered low risk (Might be 2.5mm, cant remember off hand.)

Obviously once your bloods come back you will get a full risk ratio taking into account your NT measurement, age and blood works. x


----------



## bookreader

i had mine last week adn they told me that anything under 3.5 is classed as normal


----------



## lilmisspink

I was 13 wks 3 days when i had mine, Im 24, and the nt measurement was 3.3mm! I also went mad googling this and worried myself stupid. My results came back 1 in 3,600 which isnt as much as id have liked but your measurements sound perfect you have nothing to worry about!xx


----------



## hkbarts

thanks everyone really helpful xx


----------



## Luxy

Mine was 1.7 at 12+ 3 and my risk was 1:22000 and CRL was 59.4mm At 20 week scan everything was exactly as it should be and baby looks healthy so I'd say you got a good measurement there!


----------



## PoodleMommy

My NT was 1.3mm, but 1.6mm is still fantastic! Sounds like your scan went great!


----------



## mommylam

Mine was 1.5 and my results were 1/456 but that was because of my bloods!


----------



## susiesue

Mine was 1.6mm at 13w6d. Doctor told me it was a very normal measurement and low risk. There was also a nasal bone. I declined bloods as am 39 and had fertility treatment. I read lots of things about skewed blood results and I also wouldnt have had amnio so there was no point for me. 
From what I have researched I would be happy with those results.


----------



## purplerat

Mine was 3.4 mm and I am 23, my results came back 1 in 670 so not amazing but still low risk x


----------



## Unbridled

Mine was 1.9mm. I was 12+4 at the time, but Maddox was measuring ahead. Either way, my sonographer said it was a great measurement. Combined with my blood work, my risk factor came back 1:4700 for DS and 1:10000 for all other trisomies. 

Your measurements sound great. I know it's easier said than done, but please try not to worry--and if you have questions feel free to ask the doctor and/or sonographer. I badger mine for information at every appointment, and they've been nothing but patient and reassuring. It really does help me feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Jmommy

Your measurements sound really good. I had mine done at 12+1. I am only 23 but I have a previous child with Down Syndrome so I was high risk. Mine measure 1.4 and my risk of DS went to 1 in 7300 and 1 in 10,000 for trisomy 18. Like I said, your measurements sound good, so I wouldnt worry. I totally understand the not wanting to have a child with a disability and clearly I did the test as well, But just as a side note. Kids with DS are really truly amazing! :) Good luck!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

You can put baby's measurements in there and it tells you how many weeks they are measuring xo


----------



## Sunshine12

Heres some more info from baby centre. x

_An NT measurement of up to 2mm is normal at about 11 weeks, and up to about 2.8mm by 13 weeks and six days. The NT normally grows in proportion with your baby. An increased NT does not mean there is definitely a problem. Some babies without Down's have increased fluid, too. Nine out of 10 babies with a measurement between 2.5mm and 3.5mm will be completely normal. _


----------



## BethHx

mine was 1.37 & i have a 1 in 100 000 risk of downsyndrome crl was 54.5x


----------



## AECsDH

Ours was 2.2 with CRL at 70.7 mm (12+4 from LMP, but the ultrasound revised my GA up to 13+2)....with the bloods for the first part of the sequential we're at 1:500 for Downs which sounds kinda scary. Hopefully the second round of bloods lowers that risk...I'm only 30! I think your NT measurement is perfect.


----------



## iwantababynow

That sounds perfect hun they usually say 3mm and under is normal xxx


----------



## hkbarts

thanks for all your messages really helpful. Apparantly my bloods are on the way to me via letter will not tell me over the phone....so annoying!! Will let you know. x x


----------



## kat2504

1.6 is an excellent result. Mine was 1.9 at 12+5 and my letter came back low risk. I think at 13 weeks anything below 2.5 is very good news.


----------



## bookreader

I was also told (to try and put your mind at ease) that if my bloods were to show a high risk then the counselling service would call me, and if they were within what they class as the normal range then i would recieve a letter, which i did.

This may be the same for you too.


----------



## hkbarts

Hello

Just to let you know that my results back low risk 1:100,000 :happydance::happydance::happydance: so pleased 

thank you everyone

xx


----------

